# Awesome Service



## UnholyMunk (4/3/15)

I just wanted to thank Hugo and Craig from @Sir Vape for going out of their way to help me today. I didn't keep track of my e-liquid supplies and realised before going to work that I had 1 tank of juice left. I tried ordering off their site, but my internet wasn't working properly (in addition to my cell phone being in for repairs at Samsung), so I managed to get hold of them via a message on Facebook on my tablet (I still don't know how it worked) and Hugo very kindly arranged for Craig to call me at my office and organised to meet me at my work to come drop off some Jimmy Creme Brule. This is fantastic service! 

Thanks so much guys, you are always going out of your way to hep your customers, and in this day and age, that's a rare trait that should be recognised!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/3/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I just wanted to thank Hugo and Craig from @Sir Vape for going out of their way to help me today. I didn't keep track of my e-liquid supplies and realised before going to work that I had 1 tank of juice left. I tried ordering off their site, but my internet wasn't working properly (in addition to my cell phone being in for repairs at Samsung), so I managed to get hold of them via a message on Facebook on my tablet (I still don't know how it worked) and Hugo very kindly arranged for Craig to call me at my office and organised to meet me at my work to come drop off some Jimmy Creme Brule. This is fantastic service!
> 
> Thanks so much guys, you are always going out of your way to hep your customers, and in this day and age, that's a rare trait that should be recognised!


Always had Stellar Service form Sir Vape. Keep it up guys! You Rock!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (4/3/15)

Thanks guys @UnholyMunk @baksteen8168 you know our motto if we can we will. But i would also like to thank you for taking the time to give us this review it helps us and reassures us that we are making a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

